# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi >  pitanje
bok! nova sam na ovom forumu pa me zanima kako pročitat privatne poruke od nekih tema, gdje, kako doći do toga? malo mi je sve ovo novo pa bi mi pomoć dobrodošla... :?   :Embarassed:   :Laughing:  [/b]

----------


## bucka

"privatne poruke od nekih tema" ne postoje!
u sredini stranice bi ti trebala pisati obavijest ako dobijes privatnu poruku od nekog forumasa/ice!!  :Wink:

----------

